# Prop suggestions for 18HP Nissan 2 stroke



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing pretty good


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks....I still think I can do better perhaps with a 4 blade Powertech. Isn't there a tech guy at Powertech that one can call for advice?


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd like a little better hole shot and the ability to get on plane quicker at lower speeds. Would decreasing pitch to 8 and adding heavy cup help with this? Or, do I need to consider a 4 blade?


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Just got a new Solas 3 blade in 8 pitch, one pitch lower, for $55 on sale. Can't wait to try out....should do the trick. I finished my riser so I can experiment with different heights on transom.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Must have missed this?

You'll go up in RPM with the smaller prop obviously and get a better hole shot. Maybe top end? I'm not sure on that.

A 4 blade prop will be slower but will get you the hole shot and lower planing speeds.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks...that's what I figured. At $58 bucks, I thought it was worth going this route first.


----------

